
Heroku Alternatives - sanderson1
https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-cheap-alternatives-to-Heroku-that-are-always-on?share=1
======
sanderson1
I find this interesting that people are looking for cheaper alternatives to
Heroku and completely agree that Heroku gets expensive fast, especially for
hobby sites. But one thing to consider is the value that Heroku provides.

Heroku automates the provisioning and configuring servers, deploying code to
those servers, scaling servers, etc. It's more than just cheap hosting.

If you're looking for cheap hosting, there's tons of alternatives out there.
If you're looking for cheaper alternatives that provide the same value, the
search gets a little tougher, and understandably so.

Edit - typos

------
technologyvault
Finding a replacement for Heroku seems to be on a lot of people's priority
lists. Why?

What are the major issues people have with Heroku?

~~~
sdomino
[https://www.reactiveops.com/blog/migrating_from_heroku_to_ku...](https://www.reactiveops.com/blog/migrating_from_heroku_to_kubernetes/)

This article gives a good explanation of when/why a company might decide to
migrate away from Heroku.

Heroku provides a really great service, but one size fits all only fits for so
long.

------
squid3
NodeChef is a very good alternative to Heroku for Nodejs apps.
[https://www.nodechef.com/](https://www.nodechef.com/)

